# Job Benefits



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello,

Been in Dubai for 2 months, immigration status "Housewife" as my spouse sponsored me. Finally on my last interview round and most likely will be offered the position. I have to discuss my salary and benefits next week with them.

a. What are the common benefits offered here? Please go into details as I'm fairly new to this world

b. Should I expect housing allowance (even though I am already renting a place, i.e. under "Labour Card")? If so, how much? (my salary will be around AED30-40K per month)

c. Travel tickets: How many trips per year? Also, I live with my spouse and his parents. Do they offer tickets for everyone?

d. Are dental & vision included with medical coverage?

thanks
Debbie


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

a, b, & c - It really all depends on the position, an executive banker is obviously going to get more perks and add ons than a clerk or junior broker.

d - It depends on the terms of the policy your employer signs you up to.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Btw accomodation allowance isn't necessarily your employer being generous in helping you find a house, employers like to section of a segement of salary as that because it's not then included in an redundancy pay etc.

Also don't expect anything if it's not already offered in the opening job description, that doesn't mean you can't ask for it though...


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Btw accomodation allowance isn't necessarily your employer being generous in helping you find a house, employers like to section of a segement of salary as that because it's not then included in an redundancy pay etc.
> 
> Also don't expect anything if it's not already offered in the opening job description, that doesn't mean you can't ask for it though...


Yes, I understand it depends on my position/title. I will working as an associate in an international law firm. Also, what is commonly offered? so that I know what to request


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Your contract must include 22 working days of annual leave per year, plus an end of service payment in line with UAE labour law. However, these are the minimum amounts - there is nothing to stop your employer offering more leave or a pension plan instead of gratuity (providing the latter is more beneficial than the standard end of service payment, which equates to approx. 8% of annual salary). 

Annual tickets - expect one per year for you and immediate family (typically spouse and children; it would be unusual for in-laws to be included) after completion of twelve months' service. Some employers pay the actual cost for your flights when booked; others pay an annual lump sum based on average flight costs to your point of origin; some break this down as a monthly amount added to your salary. Ask your company how they do this. 

Might also be worth asking if they will cover the cost of any professional memberships or subscriptions relevant to your role. 

Mr. Rossi is correct re: housing allowance; this is just a way of separating out part of your salary for end of service benefit purposes as gratuity is calculated on basic salary only (although it is worth noting that any severance pay/pay in lieu of notice in the event of redundancy should include all allowances typically paid to the employee). It used to be the norm for all employers to break remuneration down into basic + housing + transport, but more and more companies are moving towards a single amount which the employee then spends as they see fit (as you probably received in Canada). As you have mentioned that your salary will be up to AED40k per month I would assume that they are going with the latter approach, but it doesn't hurt to ask the question!

The level of medical coverage varies but with an international law firm I would expect this to be fairly high i.e. an international plan which includes dental and maternity. Optical cover is less common but again this varies from company to company. At a senior level you may also be offered cover for dependents but again this will be immediate family only. 

Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------

